# Grayson's Book



## Blood (May 20, 2011)

I've read on here that a lot of people like Kelly Grayson's book so I went on Amazon to get one and I don't know which one to buy. 

There is one called "En Route A Paramedic's Stories of Life, Death, and Everything in Between" 
and another called "A Paramedic's Story: Life, Death, and Everything in Between".

The only difference I see is one is more than $10 cheaper. Does anyone know if there is a difference between the two?


----------



## medicRob (May 20, 2011)

Blood said:


> I've read on here that a lot of people like Kelly Grayson's book so I went on Amazon to get one and I don't know which one to buy.
> 
> There is one called "En Route A Paramedic's Stories of Life, Death, and Everything in Between"
> and another called "A Paramedic's Story: Life, Death, and Everything in Between".
> ...



They are the same book. Kelly explained it to me once, but I can't remember the exact details. Hold, I will ask him to pop in and explain it. I just sent him a message, he should pop in before the night's over, hopefully.


----------



## Blood (May 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> They are the same book. Kelly explained it to me once, but I can't remember the exact details. Hold, I will ask him to pop in and explain it.



Thank you


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2011)

I have the paramedic story one. 

I love it. Causes me to laugh at work at very inappropriate times lol 

I bought mine from barnes and noble. 

Almost finished. Got like 50 pgs left.


----------



## Aidey (May 20, 2011)

Same book, different publishers. The newer one by Kaplan had a couple chapters cut out if I remember right.


----------



## medicRob (May 20, 2011)

Blood said:


> Thank you



He said, "Nope. Paramedic's Story is just the paperback version.
Kaplan decided to change the title back to something close to the original when they released the paperback. Don't ask me why."


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2011)

*Recommend this one for rural EMT's/firefighters*

http://www.amazon.com/Population-Meeting-Neighbors-Siren-Wisconsin/dp/0060198524


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (May 21, 2011)

Paramedic's Story was in the medical section (?) of Barnes and Noble. Bought it and proceeded to laugh my *** off. Some great stories. Highly recommended.


----------



## fast65 (May 21, 2011)

Yup, great book, definitely makes me laugh half of the time, the other half it makes me truly think about what it means to be a healthcare provider. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Too Old To Work (May 21, 2011)

Get "En Route...", it's the original and has several stories that the Kaplan version doesn't. Some material was cut by Kaplan to reduce the risk of litigation from people.


----------



## IvanD (May 21, 2011)

Arrived in the mail yesterday. Am 3/4 through the book.

Wonderful read.


----------



## IvanD (May 21, 2011)

Don't mean to change the topic but are there any other books around that are similar to Grayson's book?

I'm loving this type of book. I've mail ordered Population 845


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2011)

Peter Canning's books are great. He's on amazon. Population 485 is different, but still great.


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2011)

*There are some good ones about MD's outside the hospital setting.*

Google these titles:

"M*A*S*H by Hooker (fiction incorporating lessons learned and anecdotes).

"On Call In Hell" by Jaddick

"The Dressing Station" by Jonathan Kaplan


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 22, 2011)

Actually, the original book was entitled "Life, Death and Everything In Between," a title suggested by none other than Too Old To Work.

It was published by Emergency Publishers in November 2005, and is currently out of print, although they might still have a few copies in the warehouse. 

www.emsbooks.com (Just do a search under my name)

A Kaplan editor read my blog a few years back, and offered me a publishing contract. When I told him I already had a book in print, they offered to republish it under their label.

Kaplan changed the title to "En Route: A Paramedic's Stories of Life, Death and Everything In Between," deleted about a dozen chapters (over my objections), added a final chapter from my blog, and released it in hardcover.

When they released it in paperback a year later, they changed the title AGAIN, to "A Paramedic's Story: Life, Death and Everything In Between." 

The only difference between "A Paramedic's Story" and "En Route" is the dedication and preface at the front of the book. Otherwise they are identical books.

I know it's confusing, and it bugs the hell out of me, too. I'll never understand the decisions of the marketing weenies, I just wrote the damned thing.

The MOST complete version of the book, and the one published as I originally intended it, is the out-of-print version published by Emergency Publishers. If you can find an old copy of that used on Amazon or at emsbooks.com. you'd probably like it best.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

Just finished the book.

Cried during the last chapter. Scared the hell out of my partner when he woke up and saw tears in my eyes lol

I'm gonna look for the original version tonight.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

Too bad it isn't available on the Kindle.


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Too bad it isn't available on the Kindle.



I have it on the iPad, I dont see why it wouldn't be on the kindle. Kaplan actually had a recent week where you could get many of their books for iPad free of charge. I got En Route among others.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I have it on the iPad, I dont see why it wouldn't be on the kindle. Kaplan actually had a recent week where you could get many of their books for iPad free of charge. I got En Route among others.



Not available through amazon at least.


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 22, 2011)

*Grayson's Book - soon available on Kindle*

It's available on most of the e-reader formats, and was available in Kindle format for a time.

Amazon likes to strong arm the various publishers, and Kaplan balked at some of their terms, and pulled the Kindle version pending negotiations with Amazon. My guy at Kaplan tells me those negotiations are near agreement, and that a Kindle version should be available again soon.


----------



## Blood (May 22, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> The MOST complete version of the book, and the one published as I originally intended it, is the out-of-print version published by Emergency Publishers. If you can find an old copy of that used on Amazon or at emsbooks.com. you'd probably like it best.



Thank you for clearing that up Mr. Grayson 

I found the original on that site and ordered it.


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 22, 2011)

Blood, if you're still a student, and you'd like to win a trip to EMS Expo in Las Vegas, don't forget to submit an essay to the Confessions of an EMS Newbie Essay Contest!

www.emsnewbie.com/vegasbaby


----------



## Blood (May 22, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Blood, if you're still a student, and you'd like to win a trip to EMS Expo in Las Vegas, don't forget to submit an essay to the Confessions of an EMS Newbie Essay Contest!
> 
> www.emsnewbie.com/vegasbaby



I would but I'm not a student yet. I'm getting an AAS in Emergency Medical Science and I start in August.


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 22, 2011)

Blood said:


> I would but I'm not a student yet. I'm getting an AAS in Emergency Medical Science and I start in August.



If you've got proof of enrollment, you qualify.


----------



## Blood (May 22, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> If you've got proof of enrollment, you qualify.



Sounds good. Do I just need to fax that or something?


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 22, 2011)

Blood said:


> Sounds good. Do I just need to fax that or something?



Contact Ron on the EMS Newbie contact page when you submit your essay (rules are on the contest page). He'll tell you where to fax it or scan and email it.


----------



## Blood (May 22, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Contact Ron on the EMS Newbie contact page when you submit your essay (rules are on the contest page). He'll tell you where to fax it or scan and email it.



Ok, thanks for everything


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Too bad it isn't available on the Kindle.



Shoulda got a nook


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Shoulda got a nook



Is it available on nook?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

Damn skippy it is.


----------



## Icenine (May 22, 2011)

Or a Xoom.

Has apps for books, nook, and kindle.


----------



## IvanD (May 22, 2011)

I found a whole bunch of books on amazon that are used for as long as 10 cents a piece 

Can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## Blood (May 25, 2011)

The book just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 25, 2011)

Blood said:


> The book just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited



Enjoy, and let me know what you think!


----------



## Blood (May 25, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Enjoy, and let me know what you think!



Just got all of my house work done and started reading.

I loved the part with the chihuahua. It reminded me of my brothers dog lol.


----------



## medicRob (May 25, 2011)

Blood said:


> Just got all of my house work done and started reading.
> 
> I loved the part with the chihuahua. It reminded me of my brothers dog lol.



Wait til you read about application of the "Modified Scrotal Lead", "The fishing trip interrupted by a call", and "In the Arms of Prince Valium".


----------



## fast65 (May 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Wait til you read about application of the *"Modified Scrotal Lead"*, "The fishing trip interrupted by a call", and "In the Arms of Prince Valium".



I don't know if I've ever laughed so hard, especially since I've got a couple of classmates like that 

Great book Mr. Grayson!


----------



## exodus (May 25, 2011)

Ugh, I wish it was on Kindle... Guess I have to wait until it is again.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 25, 2011)

I've got it for Kindle on iPhone...


----------



## exodus (May 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I've got it for Kindle on iPhone...



amazon pulled it.


----------



## exodus (May 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Paramedics-St...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1306366261&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/En-Route-Para...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1306366261&sr=1-2


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> Ugh, I wish it was on Kindle... Guess I have to wait until it is again.



Is it not on Kindle anymore? I know I bought it back when I first got my Kindle. But I also have it on my Nook Color too....


----------



## exodus (May 26, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Is it not on Kindle anymore? I know I bought it back when I first got my Kindle. But I also have it on my Nook Color too....



Are you able to loan / gift the book? If so I'll paypal you some money for the kindle version


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (May 26, 2011)

exodus said:


> Are you able to loan / gift the book? If so I'll paypal you some money for the kindle version



Kaplan is currently in negotiations with Amazon over their Kindle releases. I'm told an agreement is close at hand, and the Kindle version will again be available after that.


----------



## exodus (May 26, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Kaplan is currently in negotiations with Amazon over their Kindle releases. I'm told an agreement is close at hand, and the Kindle version will again be available after that.


I sure hope so because I really want it.


----------

